# Just some burning questions . . .



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Firstly I am 15 weeks and still getting cramps! I've had them nearly the whole time so far. I know a small amount of cramping is considered normal but this is almost every day! I've had no bleeding and LO looks fine from 13 weeks scan. Should I be worried?!?!?

Secondly I'm still trying to come off the antidepressant/anti-anxiety drug Seroxat (Paroxetine) which has horrendous, DT-like withdrawals if you stop it too quickly. I doing this with my GP's support. I have got down to about 10mg a day (from 40mg) but not sure if I'll be totally off it.

My midwife scared me by telling me that my baby would _have_ to be born in a hospital (I wanted to use the local birthing centre as I am terrified of hospitals) as he might be born "addicted" to Paroxetine!!    But my Consultant said nothing about this!! He just said lots of women are on this drug while pregnant and it can make the babies a bit more "irritable" when they born. I was only referred to him because of an ovarian cyst which seems to have gone down and he says I can have midwife-led care from now on. So who do I beleive?!?!? 

Thirdly - and yes I know I have months to go yet but labour is praying on my mind and I have to ask. I am absolutely terrified of vomiting (emetophobia - had it for years and no therapy has ever cured me of it) and I am very scared of vomiting in labour as I've head that can happen. I know its supposed to be "natural" in transition or when the pain is very bad but I can't cope with it - I'd be too scared to leave the house if I felt sick let alone go to hospital and I'd just want to be given every anti-emetic drug available!!! I'm actually more scared of that than I am of the pain beleive it or not. . .

How common is it and how can it be avoided for someone like me who just would *not* be able to cope with it (ie not the "average" patient!!)? As just about every pain releif drug thats available (gas and air, pethidine) seem to have a side effect of making you sick (as I've heard from lots of women who've had kids) would it be better to try and get through the labour with no or minimal pain releif or is that impossible? I just want to know how I can avoid it - I know its "natural" but that does not help me at all I'm afraid as vomiting is my biggest fear of all and I want to avoid it if I can . . .

I'd be grateful for some help with these questions! Thanks!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Congrats on your pregnancy..

Antidepressants are not generally a problem and you are coming down very well in dosage.  There may be a possibility of you being off it by the time you deliver anyway.  In lower doses i cannot see a problem of delivering in a low risk unit as long as there are no other factors.  You have had the go ahead from the consultant so i should'nt worry too much.  Yes babies can be irritable if exposed to substances (general) but they can also be irritable from a traumatic delivery too.

As far as vomiting goes it is common and i suppose you could have an antiemetic regularly in labour if needed.  However what works for some does not work for others and you will only know this if you start to feel and sick/vomit!  Most units give an antiemetic with pethidine/diamorphine as we know it can make you feel nauseas too.

Hope this helps

Jan


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Jan - I'm tempted to just ask for an anti-emetic the minute I go to hospital anyway because I'm gonna definitely be feeling sick due to fear and nerves!  I did that when I had my laparoscopy - boy did I have those nurses running around  !!

Previous anti-emetics I've had (yes sickness has always been a big thing for I'm afraid - I aoid it at all costs!) are Cyclizine (currently been taking it for morning sickness but need a low dose or it makes me woozy), Phenergan (makes me drowsy as hell!) annd Maxalon (hate it as it makes my arms and legs fee like lead).  They have all worked for me as in stopped me being sick - I had Maxalon after my laparoscopy and I wasn't sick.  As I know these have worked for me in the past could I tell them this and ask for one of these?!


----------

